# Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...



## theactor (24. Februar 2007)

HI,

schon seit Längerem lässt mein einer Togi-Schlauch laaangsam Luft.
Bislang so minimal, dass der Luftverlust während einer Tour zu vernachlässigen war. Bei der letzten Tour wurde es dann aber doch schon langsam  bedenklich...
In Ermangelung eines Schlauch-Leck-Untersuchungsbeckens hat sich MichaelB netterweise (#6 #h ) einer gründlichen Detektivarbeit gewidmet. Ergebnis: irgendwie habe ich wohl das Ventil mal überdreht - auf jeden Fall ist das Ventil "leck".
-mal mehr mal weniger; je nachdem wieweit man das Ventil zudreht - aber eine 100%ige ZU-POSITION ist wohl nicht auszumachen...

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein paar Ideen: 
-wie oder womit könnte ich es zum "Schweigen" bringen?
-gibt es für das Togiak Ersatzventile?
-kennt vielleicht jemand doch einen Händler, über den man einen E-Schlauch beziehen kann?
-Vergilbt bei einem von Euch ein (wenn man drauf sitzt-) linker Schlauch und sucht einen neuen Besitzer? 

Freue mich auf Anregungen,
Sönke #h


----------



## NOK Angler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

hi , kannst du mal ein Foto vom Togiak Ventil reinstellen. Kenne eigentlich nur meine FishCat4 Ventiele , habe da aber ähnliche Probleme.


----------



## theactor (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

voilà...











#h luftraustor


----------



## NOK Angler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

uffff , ja gute frage.|uhoh: 
man bin ich froh das es sich bei mir um normale schlaubootventile handelt !


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

ich habe sowas an einem meiner Schläuche ja auch schon beobachtet - ist ein ganz blödes Gefühl wenn man mit leichter Schlagseite paddelt... |uhoh: 

Vielleicht gibt es auf dem Schlauchboot-Sektor ja sowas wie Austausch-Ventile die man an die Togiaks montieren kann... |kopfkrat 

Aktuell ist das an Sönke´s Ventil so, dass man es bis zu einem ganz bestimmten Punkt zudrehen muss, dann kommt da nix sichtbar raus (Blasentest im Wasserglas).
Der Luftverlust beschränkt sich dann in 24 Stunden auf ~ 5 Hübe mit der Doppelkolbenpumpe
Dreht man zu kräftig, bzw über erwähnten bestimmten Punkt hinaus, lässt das Ventil (im Wasserglas) sichtbar Luft.

Bei mir war es so, dass das Togiak an der Wand hängend Luft verloren hat, ich das Teilchen einmal ganz stramm aufgeblasen habe, dann das Ventil schlagartig geöffnet und die Luft regelrecht habe raus zischen lassen - seitdem ist Ruhe.

Gruß
Michael

P.S. @NOK Angler: hast Du mal ein Bild von Deinen Ventilen?


----------



## theactor (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Hi,

ich google mir gerade nen Wolf; finde nirgends nichts  über  Zubehör/Ersatzteile zum Togiak.
Ich finde nicht mal die Homepage des Herstellers TROUT UNLIMITED;
kennt da jemand den Link?

#h


----------



## theactor (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

dank einer kleinen "Nachhilfe" von _smallmouth _(#h ) weiss ich nun zumindest, dass es eine "Firma" nach T-U gar nicht gibt.
Scheints werden die Schwimmbiester im Auftrag einer großen Organisation für Flyfishing und Salmonfishing in Asien fabriziert.

|wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Kenne das Problem des Überdrehens am Togi-Schlauchventil auch.
Hatte meins auch mal überdreht aber ich hatte danach keinen schleichenden Luftdruckverlust.
Von einem Kumpel weiss ich das er auch das Problem hatte, er aber Trout Unli. angeschrieben hat, das Problem beschrieben hat und er darauf 2 neue Verschlusskappen bekommen hat. Kostenlos !
Zwischendurch hat er an der undichten Kappe jedesmal nen frisch verkautes Kaugummi zwschen gelegt oder auch mal etwas nasse Frischhaltefolie.
War bombendicht !


----------



## fxschfxtzxn (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

WOW, da wurden die Togiak-Boote immer so gelobt, aber mit Kaugummi nen Ventil abdichten ? Nene,
Scheint ein rechter Scheiß zu sein

Gruß Fischfetzen


----------



## Dorschminister (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*



fischfetzen schrieb:


> WOW, da wurden die Togiak-Boote immer so gelobt, aber mit Kaugummi nen Ventil abdichten ? Nene,
> Scheint ein rechter Scheiß zu sein
> 
> Gruß Fischfetzen


     na da bin ich ja mal auf die Antworten gespannt


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Na ja, ob Kaugummi oder sonstwas........ wichtig ist doch was hinten bei rauskommt und bei einem ist es schon mal "rechter Scheiss".
OK, vielleicht kennt er nix anderes als wie linken und rechten Scheiss.
Jedenfalls, wenn der mal auf´m Wasser ist und er brauch nen Kaugummi .... von mir nicht! Ist ja eh "rechter Scheiss".
:vik:  :vik:


----------



## AndreasG (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

@MichaelB

Denke mal das die Ventile beim FishCat4 baugleich mit denen der RT BB´s sind. 
Die sehen dann so aus und man bekommt sie in jedem Laden mit Bootszubehör.





Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,





Dorschminister schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja mal auf die Antworten gespannt


Derartiger Blödsinn bedarf keines Kommentares - oooppz, jetzt hab ich es doch getan  

@MacGuyver: hatte ich vorhin auch im Netz entdeckt - Frage wäre eine entsprechend Implantation ans Ventil vom Togiak...

@Mikefish: guter Tipp von wegen direkt an TU, bzw den Vertreiber in Amiland zu schreiben :m 
Kann man das komplette Ventil denn einfach so aus dem Kunststoffrohr heraus ziehen und ein neues einbauen?
Wie jetzt Frischhaltefolie zwischengelegt... wo genau?

Zum evl Luft nachpusten fielen mir diese Druckluft-Tröten ein, mit denen in Fußballstadien immer herum gelärmt wird...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

@ MichaelB

Der Fehler liegt an diesen hellblauen Kappen. Die haben so eine Art "Keilgewinde" drin, was sich beim überdrehen abnutzt, also der höchste Punkt crasht über und übt somit nicht mehr genug Klemmdruck auf das eigentliche Ventil aus.

Der Kumpel bekam nur 2 neue Kappen von TU ! Damit war das Problem gelöst.

Also die Frischhaltefolie oder das sehr weiche Kaugummi einfach in die Innenseite der Kappe verteilen, wieder draufschrauben und feddich iss datt. Klar muss das sehr schnell gehen und man hat auch wieder etwas Luftverlust aber wenn es drauf ist, dann ist es aber dicht.

Frag mich jetzt aber nicht wie das Ventil dadrin arbeitet. I dont now??

Tja so ist das mit den kleinen Helferlein, einer findet es "richtig schei.... und andere wieder richtig gut. #6


----------



## MichaelB (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

irgendwie schnalle ich das grad nicht: hellblaue Kappe abschrauben - die geht so einfach ab? - dann erwähnte Folie zwischen Kappe und Gewindestück? Und dann danach aufpumpen... ich denke, dann ist da alles dicht... |kopfkrat 

Wie gut, dass ich noch Sönke´s Schlauch hier habe, der darf als Versuchskaninchen herhalten  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

@ MichaelB

Langsam...... erst normal aufpumpen und ruhig etwas mehr, dann Kappe ab und gleichzeitig das Ventil dichthalten mit Daumendrauf und Zeigefinger rum. Macht am besten der 2. Mann der dabei hilft. In Kappe besagtes Material einfügen, rauf aufs Ventil ..... und dicht iss.

Ich weiss nicht ob man das ganze Ventil, also den schwarzen Schlauch aus diesem Eckteil zum Schlauch herrausdrehen kann oder ob der geklebt ist?
Weil es muss ja auch ne Auswechslung des ganzen Ventils gegeben sein, denn TU gibt ja Garantie drauf. Also muss es irgendwie wechselbar sein??

Ich denke auch das sich da TU eine nicht gute Lösung des Ventil hat einfallen lassen, denn diese Bootsventile sind allemal besser.


----------



## NOK Angler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*



AndreasG schrieb:


> @MichaelB
> 
> Denke mal das die Ventile beim FishCat4 baugleich mit denen der RT BB´s sind.
> Die sehen dann so aus und man bekommt sie in jedem Laden mit Bootszubehör.
> ...


 
Jupp , die meine ich . Ein Grund mehr warum ich mein fishcat liebe:l .


----------



## MichaelB (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

nee nee, da wird nix übereilt |rolleyes  aber so werd ich das mal ausprobieren :m 

Der Hit wäre ja ein Rückschlagventil im Austausch... #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

Uiii - da ist ja ne Menge passiert. Geholfen hat mir indes nur ein Posting hier->THX! Demnach habe ich das Togi zerschnitten und verwende die Reste nun nach und nach als Toili-Papier...  

Man kann die blaue Kappe tatsächlich abdrehen? Is ja...
MB: help your(my )self - im Zweifelsfalle paddle ich künftig mit Deinem Belly 'ne Runde -- 

Hab mal den BassProShop angemailt, ob sie Ersatzschläuche haben/liefern können. Auf die Idee, nur nach dem Ventil zu fragen bin ich natürlich gar nicht erst gekommen....

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

aus dem Bass Pro bekommen wir schon die Ersatzschläuche - Du Specialist  

Hab an Deinem Ventil gerissen und gerappelt, die Kappe krieg ich nicht ab... dafür liegt jetzt das schwarze Plastikröhrchen vor mir auf dem Schreibtisch  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Macht keinen Scheixx Leute, Soenke braucht das Teil im Mai.

Ob mal allerdings die RT Ventile an das Togiak bekommt, bezweifle ich.
Die sehen wesentlich größer aus.


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,



			
				FieldGar schrieb:
			
		

> Macht keinen Scheixx Leute, Soenke braucht das Teil im Mai.


 
SO SIEHT DAS NÄMLICH AUS ! #6 |wavey: 

(indes schon viel früher.. Leos..Heringe...)

MasterB: Hast du Frischhaltefolie @home? Wenn auch nicht "innerlich" angewendet - vielleicht hilft ja auch schon eine stramme Aussenanwendung mit Tesa-Arre(s)ttierung??!

|wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

@ MichaelB

Vielleicht nicht genug übergedreht die Kappe??

Sorry war beim Auswechseln der Kappe nicht mit dabei.
Aber wenn Du schon das ganze Ventil in der Hand hast .... einschicken zu TU, mit ausreichender Beschreibung watt lose iss damit.

....oder gibt das vielleicht sogar nen Adapter zum Bootsventil hin ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Also bis jetzt bin ich soweit, dass Dein Ventil wohl
"Roberts-Ventil" heisst.

Suche weiter....


----------



## AndreasG (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*



Garfield0815 schrieb:


> Ob mal allerdings die RT Ventile an das Togiak bekommt, bezweifle ich.
> Die sehen wesentlich größer aus.



Direkt wird es nicht gehen, da müsste man sich schon einen passenden übergang bauen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Schon mal hier:

http://www.raubfisch-shop.de/start.html?belly-boote_trout-unlimited.htm

nachgefragt?


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

@Torsk_NI: ich habe dort schon mal vor Monaten angefragt. Er liefert Ersatzschläuche _nur an Kunden_ aus -- hatte aber auch derweil keine am Start (...Schläuche...nicht Kunden  ). 
Die Nachbestellung könne ewig dauern meinte der Mensch; wollte mich aber _ggf_. berücksichtigen.
Seither habe ich aber nichts weiter gehört... 

|wavey:


----------



## NOK Angler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Verlass dich nicht drauf ....

Hab da damals mein FC4 bestellt. Dauerte ewig bis es ankam und Rückruftermine wurde nicht eingehalten.


----------



## MichaelB (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

don´t panic dudes, hier liegt latürnich KEIN Ventil abgerupft herum  

@Mike: links herum gedreht und gnuck-gnuck-gnuck ließ es sich aber nicht ab-sondern nur überdrehen... #c 

@MacGuyver: zur Not wird ein passender Adapter gedreht, auf den Original Schnüdel von Togiak geklebt, mit Motordichtungs-Schmatze abgedichtet, und dann ein richtiges Ventil adaptiert #6 

@Tractor: immer locker durch die Hose atmen, der Papi ist ja bei Dir  
Nachher mache ich dann mal den Folientest #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,



			
				PapiB schrieb:
			
		

> immer locker durch die Hose atmen


 
..bin schon am hyperventileren |supergri 

@NOK-Angler: den Eindruck hatte ich auch...

Habe mal einen Amiland-Kontakt angemailt; mal sehen was über den zu machen ist.

Anyways - das Ding muss dicht - da stehen sooo viele Termine an #6 |wavey: 

gespanntauffolientesttor


----------



## Locke (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Jaaanz einfach!
Venti herausschneiden und in das dadurch entstandene Loch, so sagen wir mal 3-4 Dosen Bauschaum einsprühen und schon hat der Sö nen Dauerständer, ääh Rohr, also Schlauch.
Gut, der Transport ist anfangs schwierig, aber im Notfall aufm Wasser n Plusargument! 

Spazz beiseite.
Wenn das Ventil nicht mehr abdichtet, wäre ein Versuch mit dem oben abgebildeten Ventil ein Versuch wert!
Das ist wirklich klasse, kenne das vom Jenzi V-Boat.

Gibbets schon Info von BPS?

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,



> Gibbets schon Info von BPS?


 
Es ist Sonntag... |rolleyes 

|wavey: lässtlufttor


----------



## MichaelB (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

Tractor sein Geschläuch steht jetzt ein weiteres Mal strammst aufgeblasen bei mir im Keller, diesmal allerdings mit einem Präser aus Teflonband - das ist ein Dichtband mit dem man leckende Adapter an Ölleitungen abdichten kann - und einem Gürtel aus Tesa um den Wanst, um zu sehen wie lange er denn nun seine Erektion halten kann.

News folgen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

thx, män! 
Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, müsste ich bei Deiner Art der Beschreibung eiiigentlich meine Testikel überprüfen...  
..indes: ich bin just nicht in Deinem Keller *puuh*

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*



			
				ProfTor schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Sonntag...


Ja und?
Wir sind zwar in D, aber in USA haben die BPS länger auf, nä!
Auch Sonntachs, nä!

Apropo, Du wolltest mich doch dorthin einladen.
Wann?
#h

Gruss Locke


----------



## Dorschminister (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

@michaelB... gib Dir bloss größte Mühe das BB vom Ventilator bis Mai wieder dicht zu bekommen, sonst weiß ich jetzt schon wer in Tränen ausbrechen wird ( ausser der Ventilator selber):q :q 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MichaelB (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

steht immer noch wie mein Mann seiner in der Hochzeitsnacht  allerdings lässt sich beim ganz konzentrierten Abtasten jetzt gut 3einhalb Stunden nach erfolgter Blasung ein minimales Nachlassen der Anfangsspannung feststellen... mit externer Abdichtugn des Ventils scheint es aber zuminnigens so weit zu sein, dass der Ventilator wieder auf ein paar Stündchen los paddeln kann ohne sich zwangsweise einnässen zu müssen:vik: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

ich nässe mich NIE ein!   (es sei denn die Wathosen-Stiefel-naht leckt und führt zu lokaler Schienenbeineinnässung...)

Mal sehen, wie der "Erektionszustand"   morgen ist...
Aber alles, was 3-4 Stunden Paddeln (ergo: unter "Last") einigermaßen unentlüftend übersteht ist mir ja derzeit (bis ggf. Ersatz von sonstwoher kommt) schon Gold wert...

|wavey:


----------



## theactor (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

ich surf mir nen Wolf, aber glaubt mal nicht, dass ich die Art des Ventils irgendwo wiedererkenne - geschweige denn einen Laden, der diesbezüglich Ersatzteile o.ä. hat...
"Roberts Ventil" habe ich auch gelesen (in genanntem Shop) aber mehr (sinnbringende) Info finde nicht...  

|wavey:


----------



## theactor (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

ich habe den Eindruck, dass das mit dem Roberts Ventil nicht ganz richtig ist.

Dies hier sieht doch aus wieder Lümmel??

keep on seraching...

searchtor |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

ich würd denken, dass das der Lümmel ist :m 

Und weiterhin denke ich, dass man den Lümmel nicht austauschen sondern lieber ganz ersetzen sollte... Du hast Trouble damit, ich bin schon mit Schlagseite nach Hause gepaddelt, Mikefish kennt das Prob... lieber ein von den Abmaßen her komatibles Rückschlagventil einbauen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

woher nehmen wenn nicht von Dir stehlen?!  

|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Dorschminister (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Hallo,
ich habe hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Schlauchbootventil, es ist ein älteres Pischel Bolero aber die  Ventile bekommst du bestimmt hier  www.schlauchbootreparatur.de 
Du müsstest nur noch dir ein Rohr drehen lassen wo auf die eine Seite das Schlauchbootventil rauf passt ( Gewinde ) und die andere Seite muss auf dein vorhandenes Ventil aufgeschoben werden und mit Epoxid-Kleber einkleben. Zum einen hast du dann ein Ventil mit Membrane ( Rückschlagventil ) und zum anderen bekommst du die Abdeckkappe nicht mehr kaputt. 

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/elFuerteHL/Steffen/IMG_1639.jpg

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/elFuerteHL/Steffen/IMG_1638.jpg

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/elFuerteHL/Steffen/IMG_1637.jpg


http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/elFuerteHL/Steffen/IMG_1636.jpg


http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/elFuerteHL/Steffen/IMG_1635.jpg


Gruß Steffen


----------



## ollidi (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Wisst Ihr eigentlich, dass ich mich hier gerade einnässe? :m
Aber vor Lachen. :q :q

Das Togiak habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Aber wenn ich jetzt so von den Ventilproblemen höre... ;+


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

oooohh Olli... wennste einen unkaputtbaren Lastenesel willst, dann nimmst einen Passat - wennste was GEIIILES brauchst, dann fährst BMW, gelle? |rolleyes 

Und mit Deinen dicken kurzen kruimmen Beinchen bewegst Du ein RT keinen Meter von der Stelle 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

@Dorschminister: 
Das sieht alles sehr lecker aus! #6
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon (*lüglüg*)
Denke auch, die Umsetzung ist kein Problem für mich (*lüglüglüglüg*) -- MICHAEEEEEELLLLL!  

Aber die Schlauchbootrep-page habe ich heute auch gefunden und unter den Favoriten abgelegt. Ich denke, die werden sich noch als nützlich erweisen! 

@Olli: so so, mein Lümmel hängt schlaff und Du amüsierst Dich darüber, ja! |krach: Nur gut, dass MasterB schon geeignete Gegen-Frechheiten verbalisiert hat....:m 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

na dann muss ja nur noch das passende Ventil her, die Adaption ist reine Formsache. :g 

@Luftlasstor: Du besorgst so´n Teilchen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*



> dann nimmst einen Passat


Du weißt doch, dass mir kein VW in die Garage kommt. :g 



> dicken kurzen kruimmen Beinchen


Das sind durchaus wohlgeformte, durchtrainierte Luxusbeine. :m 



> so so, mein Lümmel hängt schlaff und Du amüsierst Dich darüber, ja


Dann musst Du halt mehr blasen lassen. #6



> dass MasterB schon geeignete Gegen-Frechheiten verbalisiert hat


Das traut er sich ja auch nur, weil ich mit einem durchaus heftigen grippalem Anfall darniederliege.   |wavey: 

Aber auf der Ami-Seite sind ja äusserst interessante Sachen zu finden. #6


----------



## theactor (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,



> Du besorgst so´n Teilchen?


 
ühm...ahm... ich maile/ruf die mal an, die Tage...


|wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

_""Du besorgst so´n Teilchen?""_

Schaut doch mal beim Reifenfritzen für LKW´s nach. Die haben da immer so tolle Verlängerungsventile für Zwillingsreifen ...... und von Gummiklebern und vulkanisieren haben die auch Ahnung.
Vielleicht haben die Lösung zur Adaption eines Bootsventiles?? :m 


.....jau ich weiss der Tip iss wiedermal Goldwert. Nen Kniefall iss nicht nötig aber beim nächsten Wiedersehen, ein paar Becks-Gold. Das ist dann schon OK so. #6 
:m :q :q


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,
THX 4 the Tipps! 
Mal sehen wer verGOLDet wird - Du, Dorschminister?  
(Auf jeden Fall schon mal die Intensivstation-Herberge des MasterB #6)


----------



## theactor (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

so, habe mal eine eMail an die SChlauchboot-Rep-Boyz geschickt; mal sehen, was die meinen...

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Hätte sonst ÜBERGANGSWEISE noch nen Ersatzschlauch...#x |rolleyes


----------



## theactor (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

das aber nett, Repp! 
Hoffe, dass wir das Ding gepfropft kriegen...

Wenn alles klappt, ist _eveeentuell "_Ersatzteiltogi" auf dem Weg zu mir; dann hätte ich Reserve. 
Wenn das alles schlimmer wird mit dem Luft-lassen komme ich aber gerne auf das Angebot zurück!

Anyways: das Ding muss zu wuppen sein; denn ansonsten ist mit dem Schlauch alles allerbest... wäre ja zu schade...

Von den Schlauchbootjungz noch keine Antwort...

#h


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,





theactor schrieb:


> Anyways: das Ding muss zu wuppen sein; denn ansonsten ist mit dem Schlauch alles allerbest... wäre ja zu schade...


Das Ding I*S*T zu wuppen, wäre doch gelacht... vorerst lässt es sich so paddeln und sobald Du Ersatz hast - anders gesagt *spätestens *wenn Ersatz in Aussicht steht, wird das Ventil ausgetauscht :m 

Gruß aus Lichtenstein #h 
Michael


----------



## theactor (1. März 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,



> sobald Du Ersatz hast


Jawoll! Nächste Woche geht die Bestellung raus...

Greetz back 2 lightsstone #h


----------



## fimo (1. März 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

.... ich kenne die Teile auch unter dem Namen BOSTON VENTIL

z.B. hier:

http://www.wetsports.de/produktliste.php3?sessionid=&pghid=13&pguid=14

da gibt es auch " Reperaturset für Tubes und aufblasbare Wassersportartikel". Vielleicht hilft´s ....

Ahoi, Christian


----------



## theactor (3. März 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

neee- das Boston Ventil ist es leider nicht --eher 3x so klein (und 3x so billig?!|kopfkrat )

Tja, nun ist die Antwort da.
Ich möchte sagen: kurz, präzise (und vielleicht ein kleines bisschen desinteressiert?)

Guten Tag,

leider kann ich Ihnen nicht weiterhelfen

Mit freundlichen Gruß,


Tja....


----------



## NOK Angler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

tja , so wie ich das sehe , bleibt denn ja nur noch die möglichkeit das origenal Venti abzuschneiden und von Herrn MB ein passendes Adaptestück für Bootsventile machen zu lassen.

Vorteil liegt bei denen dadrinne das du sie in jedem Bootsladen der auch Zubehör für Gummiwürste hat bekommst!

Hab meine auch gerade getauscht , hat 9€ für 2 stk. gekosted und nun hab ich wieder ruhe.


----------



## MichaelB (3. März 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

Moin,

na dann: *her mit dem Austausch-Ventil :m *

Und statt bis in alle Ewigkeit hier weiter herum zu guugeln sollten wir mal zusammen in den Segelladen (AWN?) gehn, das passende Ventil heraus suchen und dann adaptieren - und gut :g 

Näxte Woche schubs ich nochmal den Buddy in Dallas an, dass er dem BPS mal den Finger wegen der Schläuche in den ***** schiebt |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (3. März 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

@KON_A: right! 
Ergo, Master B - wann Nie-meyer? #c 

|wavey:


----------



## theactor (21. März 2007)

*AW: Togiak-Schlauch-Ventil UNDICHT ...*

HI,

also heute ein Niemeyer-Besuch (in Kiel   mit MB ) war leicht ernüchternd--- so ohne weiteres geht das alles nicht...:g 

Ein Vorschlag war, das Ventil ganz herausschneiden zu lassen und ein neues zu implantieren. In Kiel gibt es wohl Spezies (Knop&Messerschmidt), die das können...
Problem sehe ich nur darin, dass der "Auslass" für das Ventil in der Aufsatztasche am Togiak gerade mal 3x3cm groß ist...



....GERAADE sehe ich, dass die Jungz auch eine Niederlassung in HH haben -- da werde ich dann wohl mal vorstellig...



|wavey: lässtimmernochlufttor


----------

